
Life Lessons from 100-Year-Olds - rammy1234
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AThycGCakk
======
rammy1234
1.Try to be independent and ask for help when you need it 2\. Make memories.
you live with your memories. 3\. Age is just a number.

Cheers!!

